# Solved: Avast keeps blocking Facebook, etc



## wyrdmage (Apr 11, 2011)

OK So I got up this morning, got on my PC, and tried to go to Facebook. Immediately I get a little red box pop up from Avast! saying that it detected a trojan and aborted my connection. Firefox then proceeds to show me a "Connection was reset" page. Awesome right? 

Assuming FB was just having issues, I tried going to IMDB.com. Same result. Then YouTube. Same deal. Craigslist works fine, and so does Google, but about 50% of the search results in Google give me the same Avast warning and reset. 

Next I thought maybe Avast was catching something that I already had, so I ran an Avast scan and found nothing. Ran Malwarebytes and got rid of 4 infections, none of which were serious. Restarted the computer, opened Firefox, tried to go to Facebook.....same problem.

Then I tried updating the Avast database, thinking maybe it downloaded a new DB overnight with a false positive and it just needed a good update. It did find an update to download, and successfully did so, but the problem persists, so that must not have been it. 

What do I do? Any suggestions? Everything was working just fine last night, and nothing has changed between then and now. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## wyrdmage (Apr 11, 2011)

Updated for the second time today, fixed now. Lol. Apparently the false positive didn't get fixed in the first update today.......


----------



## wyrdmage (Apr 11, 2011)

For those who have the same problem:

Open the Avast User Interface and navigate to the Maintenance Tab, then to the Update section. 
Click on the Update engine and virus definitions button. 

Your "Current Version" should say "110411-2"

If it doesn't, update again. Took me 2 tries. Seems like it updates in order, so if you havent updated in a while, it might take a few tries.

Good Luck!


----------



## squish79 (Apr 11, 2011)

omgosh.. Thanks! I have been working on this today trying to get avast to work with FF. 

Thanks for posting up the fix. Updates were locking up for me.


----------



## wyrdmage (Apr 11, 2011)

no worries, squish79! I spent a good 3 hours with it, trying everything 2 or 3 times, so I figured it was only fair to put the info out for everyone else.  I was worried for a while that I was the only one with the problem!!!!!


----------



## Andrea2012 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you!

I suddenly had the same problem and tried all sorts of scans and stuff. Logged in again this morning and it continued. I googled 'avast blocking facebook' and found this little gem of info. Whilst I was doing this avast popped up to say it had updated, so by the time I checked it as you described it had the update number detailed above. Thought for a moment I had another issue then realised that was what the update was  Tried again and it is working fine. Cheers!


----------



## wyrdmage (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah it seems like Avast takes a while to realize that an update is available, and even longer to download and install said update if its just running in the background. Glad I could help, even if it was just confirming the update number!


----------



## ashmatt22 (Apr 12, 2011)

I began having the same problem yesterday but mine only blocked facebook. I tried to restore my computer to an earlier point & it worked fine the rest of the day. It began doing it again this morning & the restore isn't working. I also tried the update on avast numerous times & it keeps saying the same thing that the update is at his most current version & it's 110412-0. Any suggestions?


----------



## wyrdmage (Apr 11, 2011)

Is it just when you go to your FB home page, or any FB page? And what exactly does the Avast popup say? It's possible that you already have a piece of malware on your system that is being activated by FB. I do know that FB uses a few Trojan-like bits of software that some AVs flag as malware, so it could be that you have your sensitivity turned up too high as well, but I don't think so. 

The fact that a system restore temporarily worked leads me to believe that you have something on your computer already and FB is just activating it for some reason. Try running a scan with Malwarebytes. Then restart the pc and try navigating to FB again. If the problem persists, try to get a screenshot of the avast popup and post it here so we can see.


----------



## ashmatt22 (Apr 12, 2011)

It was every fb page! It's not doing it anymore again but I'm sure it will start back. It was saying something about trojan & malware detected & it blocked them. Then it would say connection lost. I think there may be something going on w/ my computer b/c when it gets shutdown by power turning off w/o proper shutdown sometimes my computer doesn't work. It's had some weird stuff going on.


----------



## wyrdmage (Apr 11, 2011)

That's extremely vague, so it's hard to give any advice, but I would suggest running a Malwarebytes scan and seeing what is found.


----------



## wyrdmage (Apr 11, 2011)

You could also try getting a screenshot of the avast popup and posting it here so i can see exactly what it says.


----------

